# Peregrine Falcon Nest in Downtown Atlanta



## rdnkmedic (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/FalconCam

Follow the link above to see live video of a Peregrine Falcon mother and her babies in downtown. Atlanta It seems she has built her nest on a ledge 50 stories up on the side of the Suntrust bank building. I have been watching her for about 3 weeks. Two chicks have hatched over the weekend. She is currently feeding them breakfast as I type this.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2013)

We have had them for years living on a bridge and an old power station. I think they planted a pair on the power station in an effort to reduce the pigeon population. I do not know if it worked but they are fun to watch.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 15, 2013)

Thats pretty relaxing to watch. It should be piped into all public buildings in NY


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2013)

We have them in down town Detroit too, They planted them for pigeon control and they are breeding also, they have been there for years. They have adapted to city life quite well.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 30, 2013)

Bump this up for an update.

Just an update on the falcon nest in downtown Atlanta. Still only two chicks. The babies are really growing. It really interesting to watch Mom leave and come back with a bird or a rat and feed them. She usually feeds them all they will eat then leaves again, hunts her own lunch, then comes in and feeds herself. Dang kids. They think they are supposed to eat 4 or 5 times a day, every day. Just kinda cool to check on these guys several times a day. Enjoy.

They are really growing fast too.


----------



## rdnkmedic (May 22, 2013)

Bump this up to the top. It's been a couple of weeks. The baby falcons are fully feathered and almost ready to fledge. They have also been banded by Georgia DNR. Pretty cool watching this for the past 6 or so weeks.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 23, 2013)

we have a few pairs here on the ledges in down town cleveland. last year i watch them raise babys out the window of the terminal tower all i see is feathers raining down from the ledge above us . they put a hurtin on those dam pigeons. we watch them swoop down and nail them in midair awsome birds and dam fast. duck


----------



## HomeBody (May 25, 2013)

I've never seen one in person. We don't have any here on the prairie, and I'm not sure if they were ever here or not. We have the smaller sharp-shinned hawks that pick off the small birds in midair. Gary


----------



## Mike1950 (May 25, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I've never seen one in person. We don't have any here on the prairie, and I'm not sure if they were ever here or not. We have the smaller sharp-shinned hawks that pick off the small birds in midair. Gary



We have the sharpshinned in our backyard. They have gotten used to us and I have been 30 ft from one. If you read up on them they do a lot of their hunting sitting in a tree waiting for a bird to land next to them and snatch dinner up. I watched one for an hour once-first 2 tries he missed but third was a charm. They pluck the birds before they eat. They are fun to watch.


----------

